# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Chinese giant salamander conservation: engagement and questionnaires survey in Xian

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) September 5th, 2013 05:33 AM: Chinese giant salamander conservation: engagement and questionnaires survey in Xian*

This August we held a Chinese Giant Salamander event in Xian this was to raise publicity for the species as well as carry out questionnaires with local participants. As we know, a lot of money is spent by governments on large mammal conservation – such as the giant panda  but there is a lack [...]
*Full Blog Article*

----------

